# I want to cut the cord and go Antenna style



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have a TiVo BOLT and a MoCa setup to feed my TiVo mini. Neither of these is directly connected to modem or router but there IS a bridge and it all works well. Now, Spectrum has jumped from $70 to $100 and now $121 for TV and internet and I am tired of it. I can live with antenna TV (Sorry about the whine!). I have an antenna that works well with my Roku TV. I want to be able to record OTA programs that I will miss due to not being available to watch. Everything I read says it's possible to set up Bolt with an antenna and watch TV and record OTA shows. I cannot make this happen.

When the antenna is connected directly to the Roku TV, it works fine. Then I unplug it and plug the antenna into where the cable cord used to be and no channels show up. I try clicking on "cable" since it's plugged in where the cable plug goes, but now channels show. I go to Roku and click on Antenna (it works well when the antenna is plugged into to TV directly.) and nothing shows up. 

I put the TiVo on WiFi rather than MoCa and the 2nd TV with the Mini still works to be able to get to the previously recorded shows from the TiVo.

I can still get to my previously recorded shows on the TiVo as well. I just can't run the antenna channels through the TiVo - Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

When you connect the antenna to the TiVo, you will have to go into the menus of the tivo and reset it to defaults and rerun guided setup for antenna instead of cable.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Yes, just re-run Guided Setup. The Bolt cannot be configured to receive both OTA and Cable channels t the same time. When you run Guided Setup, you have to tell it which set of channels to configure for use.


----------



## Wayoverpar1 (May 19, 2017)

OTA reception in my area is spotty. I tried a few different antennas but still couldn't resolve my reception issues. Spectrum in my area offered a Choice program for about $25, which included all local channels as well as your choice of 10 others. They basically don't advertise this and offer it to customers that have cancelled their overpriced multi tier packages. My wife was able to get her Hallmark and Lifetime etc. If you are in a metropolitan area and have good reception cutting the cord and saving money is the answer. In my case I'm happy to pay the $25 plus tax for having all my channels come in crystal clear. I also needed to get a cable card for an additional $2 per month.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Wayoverpar1 said:


> Spectrum in my area offered a Choice program for about $25, which included all local channels as well as your choice of 10 others. They basically don't advertise this and offer it to customers that have cancelled their overpriced multi tier packages.


If Mediacom had that option I would have jumped to that in a heartbeat


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

OP, you don't say if you have a 4 or 6 tuner Bolt, only the 4 tuner can do OTA, you might want to clarify that's your model.


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

osu1991 said:


> When you connect the antenna to the TiVo, you will have to go into the menus of the tivo and reset it to defaults and rerun guided setup for antenna instead of cable.


Ok. And hopefully somebody will be there to help me reconnect all the settings if I need to do that for the cable again . Thanks for the suggestion. I will do it and report back later this week.


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

osu1991 said:


> When you connect the antenna to the TiVo, you will have to go into the menus of the tivo and reset it to defaults and rerun guided setup for antenna instead of cable.


 Will I still be able to use my Mini to watch recorded TV from another TV if I set the Bolt to WiFi rather than MoCA?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

rswc90 said:


> Will I still be able to use my Mini to watch recorded TV from another TV if I set the Bolt to WiFi rather than MoCA?


Maybe. Doesn't work for some, iffy for most, ok for a few. Depends on how robust your Wifi is. I would personally stick with Moca. I have pretty much the same architecture as you using an antenna (in my attic) and diplexers with Moca going to several rooms and a few Minis and my main Tivo box of course. Rock solid. Bonus is it extends my internet/network access well beyond the reach of my wifi.


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

OH! I can continue to use my MoCA!? I will do that then. I was concerned that if I reset my TiVo and lose all my settings, that I will lose my MoCA ability too because it wasn't using cable TV. Not logical thinking -- just worried thinking! Thanks!


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

rswc90 said:


> OH! I can continue to use my MoCA!? I will do that then. I was concerned that if I reset my TiVo and lose all my settings, that I will lose my MoCA ability too because it wasn't using cable TV. Not logical thinking -- just worried thinking! Thanks!


As I work through this, I get a message that says that there is a problem with my network settings because the TiVo box has to be directly connected to the coaxial cable. I unplugged the co-axle cable and plug in the antenna where the co-axle cable is. So that can't happen this is when I try to set up MoCA. My TiVo was connected only to the cable line. My wireless router and my modem are in another room of the house.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> As I work through this, I get a message that says that there is a problem with my network settings because the TiVo box has to be directly connected to the coaxial cable. I unplugged the co-axle cable and plug in the antenna where the co-axle cable is. So that can't happen this is when I try to set up MoCA. My TiVo was connected only to the cable line. My wireless router and my modem are in another room of the house.


This is where the antenna/satellite diplexer mentioned in the previous post comes into play...

You can get an antenna/satellite diplexer (like this one) and use it at the BOLT location to strategically merge/direct the OTA and MoCA signals ... allowing MoCA to pass between the BOLT and cable coax lines; OTA to pass from the antenna to the BOLT; and keeping the the OTA and cable signals from interfering via a 40 dB filter.

Connections:

diplexer ANT (UHF/VHF) port connected to antenna coax run;
diplexer SAT port connected to coax run to cable coax plant where MoCA network is operating;
diplexer's IN/OUT port to the BOLT.

Background info:


krkaufman said:


> *Re: antenna/satellite diplexers *
> 
> Though we're not working with satellite signals, antenna/satellite diplexers can be helpful in some MoCA setup scenarios. The difference maker is that the MoCA technology employed in TiVos uses frequencies up in the satellite range (MoCA "D band") ...
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> Will I still be able to use my Mini to watch recorded TV from another TV if I set the Bolt to WiFi rather than MoCA?


You already were, yes?


rswc90 said:


> I put the TiVo on WiFi rather than MoCa and the 2nd TV with the Mini still works to be able to get to the previously recorded shows from the TiVo.



If this wireless connection for the BOLT proves insufficiently reliable or you just want to try it, then you can use the above diplexer workaround to restore a wired network connection to your BOLT. Other more officially-sanctioned solutions are also possible.


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> This is where the antenna/satellite diplexer mentioned in the previous post coms into play...
> 
> You can get an antenna/satellite diplexer (like this one) and use it at the BOLT location to strategically merge/direct the OTA and MoCA signals ... allowing MoCA to pass between the BOLT and cable coax lines; OTA to pass from the antenna to the BOLT; and keeping the the OTA and cable signals from interfering via a 40 dB filter.
> 
> ...


None of these will work?!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> None of these will work?!
> 
> View attachment 41110


Are any of them a diplexer with specs matching that of the recommended product, or are they all simply splitters?


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

I think they are simply splitters. BUT, how will the other one actually fit? I look at these and when I try to fit it onto where the cable or the antenna goes, none of these fits because they are all the same size. It appears as tho the DPD2 has the same endings. Will I need an adapter?


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

Wayoverpar1 said:


> OTA reception in my area is spotty. I tried a few different antennas but still couldn't resolve my reception issues. Spectrum in my area offered a Choice program for about $25, which included all local channels as well as your choice of 10 others. They basically don't advertise this and offer it to customers that have cancelled their overpriced multi tier packages. My wife was able to get her Hallmark and Lifetime etc. If you are in a metropolitan area and have good reception cutting the cord and saving money is the answer. In my case I'm happy to pay the $25 plus tax for having all my channels come in crystal clear. I also needed to get a cable card for an additional $2 per month.


I spoke with Spectrum. We already have the "Basic" cable and they say there is nothing more basic. Good idea tho!


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Are any of them a diplexer with specs matching that of the recommended product, or are they all simply splitters?


Here's another question. Do I need TWO DPD2s and 2 antennas? Right now my setup is 2 TVs both plugged into cable. one has a TiVo and one has Mini. I have a MoCA and Bridge set up at the modem and router.

So, do I need 2 antennas? The 2nd TV worked through the Mini to view recorded shows when I had the antenna on just the 1 -- but I still had the cable plugged into the mini so now I am not sure what I need to completely let go of cable and be able to tape shows on 1 TV and watch on TV 2 as well as watch TV channels on TV 2. Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> I look at these and when I try to fit it onto where the cable or the antenna goes, none of these fits because they are all the same size. It appears as tho the DPD2 has the same endings. Will I need an adapter?


Not sure what the concern is, here. The splitter and diplexer ports, like the coax port on the BOLT, are suited for connection via coax (terminated using a standard F connector).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> So, do I need 2 antennas? The 2nd TV worked through the Mini to view recorded shows when I had the antenna on just the 1 -- but I still had the cable plugged into the mini so now I am not sure what I need to completely let go of cable and be able to tape shows on 1 TV and watch on TV 2 as well as watch TV channels on TV 2. Sorry for so many questions!


This is Mini basics: the Mini doesn't have any tuners; it relies on its host DVR for tuning TV content (OTA or cable) and receives the content as a stream over the home network. So, Minis only require network connectivity, with Ethernet and MoCA officially supported. (As an aside, lacking any tuners, the coax port on a Mini is only for MoCA connectivity.)

What this means for you is that you'll be fully functional by just getting the antenna signal to the DVR. The improved wireless of the BOLT might allow for reliable Mini streaming, but you can restore MoCA connectivity for the BOLT using the diplexer workaround, if needed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> I think they are simply splitters.


Right, so they won't work where a diplexer is required.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

rswc90 said:


> Here's another question. Do I need TWO ... antennas?


Do you have some stations in the opposite direction (180 degrees) from the others?


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

So what happened


mdavej said:


> Do you have some stations in the opposite direction (180 degrees) from the others?


I don't believe so. I was unclear how the Mini worked. Now, *I seem to understand* that it works with WiFi and if I can get the TiVo BOLT showing up stations and taping, the Mini will follow suit. My MoCA will enhance the connection and although there is no cable coming through the cable line, if I I have MoCA working, that will enhance the Mini. (This may ba all wrong! I have no real concept of this which is why all the questions. I am getting the DPD2 today to try to reconnect the MoCA with the antenna and TiVo).


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

rswc90 said:


> *I seem to understand* that it works with WiFi...


I didn't mean to leave you with that impression. Moca is more necessity than enhancement.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> *I seem to understand* that it works with WiFi and if I can get the TiVo BOLT showing up stations and taping, the Mini will follow suit. My MoCA will enhance the connection and although there is no cable coming through the cable line, if I I have MoCA working, that will enhance the Mini. (This may ba all wrong! I have no real concept of this which is why all the questions. I am getting the DPD2 today to try to reconnect the MoCA with the antenna and TiVo).


TiVo only officially supports wired connections (Ethernet or MoCA) for Minis and the DVRs from which the Minis would be streaming; however, many have found (as you did) that the improved wireless in the BOLT may allow for streaming to Minis, though much depends on the specific environment and wireless router. That said, a wired solution is vastly more preferable (... and is what is supported by TiVo).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> if I can get the TiVo BOLT showing up stations and taping, the Mini will follow suit.


The BOLT is the only device in your setup that will be *tuning* OTA content, and so requiring the raw antenna signal, the same as with cable when the BOLT was responsible for all digital cable tuning. The Mini is just a dumb-ish streaming client device.

You'll need to get the BOLT configured for its new OTA feed, and then the networked Mini should work the same as before when you were on cable (only now with an OTA lineup).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... parallel thread w/ similar issue: Hardware setup help needed Bolt/Mini OA

Past successful diplexer workaround implementation:


johnpagan said:


> Hello TiVo Community,
> 
> I am happy to report that the diplexer "method" worked for me. I now have OTA + Cable Internet + MoCa running at home. ...
> 
> The reason the diplexer works is because it blocks the cable internet signal and lets the OTA signal into the TiVo. This does not mean that OTA and Cable Internet are going over the same coax. In my case, I do not have the time or money or patience to run a separate cable to the modem, so I am very happy the diplexer works.



Caveat Re: diplexer workaround >here<.


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... parallel thread w/ similar issue: Hardware setup help needed Bolt/Mini OA
> 
> Past successful diplexer workaround implementation:
> ​
> Caveat Re: diplexer workaround >here<.


 I'm going to ask a question that may sound crazy and maybe it's already been answered and I just am so clueless I missed the answer. While I am waiting for the diplexer switch to arrive because the local stores did not have one, I have been moving by digital antenna in between the two TV sets depending upon which room I want to watch TV in. The mini allows me to watch recorded shows right now even though the Bolt is not yet set up again. Will I need two digital antennas, one for each TV even after I get the diplexer switch ?


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

You only need one antenna, connected to the Bolt. The Mini grabs an open tuner on the Bolt- it has no tuner of it's own, and doesn't need an OTA signal.

If your TV's are all interconnected on the same coax network, depending on where the antenna is installed and how things are configured, one antenna will provide an OTA signal to any location. A diplexer installed at the Mini's location would allow you to watch OTA via the television's tuner, or through using the Mini to control a TiVo tuner.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

mdavej said:


> Maybe. Doesn't work for some, iffy for most, ok for a few. Depends on how robust your Wifi is. I would personally stick with Moca. I have pretty much the same architecture as you using an antenna (in my attic) and diplexers with Moca going to several rooms and a few Minis and my main Tivo box of course. Rock solid. Bonus is it extends my internet/network access well beyond the reach of my wifi.


mdavej...what device/connector are you using in those rooms that are aways away from your router, pls.


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

FYI as an update, I cancelled the cable. I have a digital antenna ($40 at Target) and I have connected the TiVo and the Mini to the coax cable cord still (in different parts of the house). The TiVo is set up for antenna TV. The Mini, too works off of Wi-Fi. I bought the recommended diplexer splitter and set it up in the TV with the TiVo and the the coax cable. The Mini works with antenna or recorded TV although the Mini does not have a physical antenna. It uses the power of the TiVo, I guess. 

Thank you ALL for your patience and guidance to get me through this!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Can’t say I clearly understand how you now have things wired from the description, but if things are working ... w00t.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

garyprud said:


> mdavej...what device/connector are you using in those rooms that are aways away from your router, pls.




mdavej said:


> Maybe. Doesn't work for some, iffy for most, ok for a few. Depends on how robust your Wifi is. I would personally stick with Moca. I have pretty much the same architecture as you using an antenna (in my attic) and diplexers with Moca going to several rooms and a few Minis and my main Tivo box of course. Rock solid. Bonus is it extends my internet/network access well beyond the reach of my wifi.





mdavej said:


> I've been using the WCB3000N as a bridge for over a year. I have no other devices on my Moca network capable of bridging, so the WCB3000N must be doing it. They've nearly doubled in price since I bought mine for $9.





mdavej said:


> Here's my system, which is similar to yours, I think. Main difference is my antenna is in the attic, so connects in a different place, not directly to my main Tivo. But the idea is the same - put antenna and Moca on the same coax network but put internet on a different coax network.
> View attachment 41153


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

garyprud said:


> mdavej...what device/connector are you using in those rooms that are aways away from your router, pls.


WCB3000N


----------



## rswc90 (Oct 8, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Can't say I clearly understand how you now have things wired from the description, but if things are working ... w00t.


I hope this makes sense. I "THOUGHT" I had followed the instructions to the letter! Maybe I was just lucky!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rswc90 said:


> I hope this makes sense. I "THOUGHT" I had followed the instructions to the letter! Maybe I was just lucky!


Looks good. Diagram would benefit by noting the diplexer ports for each coax connection, and illustrating how the rooms interconnect. (i.e. You must have a splitter, not currently in the diagram, between the "PoE" MoCA filter and the 3 coax runs going to each of the rooms if things are working.)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo only officially supports wired connections (Ethernet or MoCA) for Minis and the DVRs from which the Minis would be streaming; however, many have found (as you did) that the improved wireless in the BOLT may allow for streaming to Minis, though much depends on the specific environment and wireless router. That said, a wired solution is vastly more preferable (... and is what is supported by TiVo).


A mini can officially stream recordings from any Tivo model (S2 or >) connected wirelessly. It's only when using a tuner for live tv that a wired connection on the main Tivo is required.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> A mini can officially stream recordings from any Tivo model (S2 or >) connected wirelessly. It's only when using a tuner for live tv that a wired connection on the main Tivo is required.


Wrong technically. And also not accurate as to what TiVo officially supports.


----------

